
IRC is not dead - crowdint
http://blog.crowdint.com/2013/08/08/irc-is-not-dead.html?utm_source=blogpost&utm_medium=ynews&utm_campaign=irc-0808
======
aroch
Who said it was? If anything, IRC is seeing a more widespread audience than it
was 20 or even 10 years ago

~~~
themstheones
Damn right. I have an IRC client on my android cell phone.

------
diminoten
*Freenode is not dead.

IRC everywhere else is dead.

------
jsilence
Please don't tell THEM IRC is not dead.

